# Any idea what breed of dog this is?



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I've been meaning to do this sense I signed up. About a week before thanksgiving we found a little and I mean little (1.7#) puppy out on the highway she couldn't walk, was cold. We warmed her up fed her and all that. We took her to the dog fostering friend who couldn't take her. So we took her and have raised her for a few months. She is now over 10# and we're trying to figure out what she is. My mom thinks part rottweiler. She is a FAST learner (learned sit and come in two days)


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

chihuahua/miniature pinscher? Yes the black & tan color scheme is rather famous on rottweilers but lots of other dog breeds (not influenced by rotts) also share that.

She looks like a miniature GSD. Too cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie! Do a DNA test. Did one for 2 of mine and was surprised by the results.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh - HOW adorable! Those ears and little white toes.

It is SO tough to guess puppy breeds. How old do you think she was when you found her? Her size is very deceiving - she looks like she should be a large breed mix but is only 10lbs!

My guess is Pitbull/Chihuahua but I'm not sure if those are common breeds where you live.


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

If she's 3 months an only 10# then she's no part Rott  I'd say she's a mutt. But in a good way!!  And she could be from mutt parents. Her face and her ears lend me to think she has some heeler in her (and her small size). The DNA test sounds really neat!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

She might have some little dog in her but she's definitely not just minpin/chihuahua if she's already 10lbs. She'd be 10lbs as an adult. What is her coat like? It looks course, short (but not pit bull short), and a little wavy on the back. Does she have a double coat (undercoat)?

She looks to me like a German shepherd (blanket pattern) with the fur type of a lab and some lab in the ears. If she stays medium sized she may also be mixed with some smaller dog. Shepherds are known for their wits and trainability.









The coat pattern shown by Rottweilers and Pinschers always come with brown pips above the eyes (unless the dog has a black mask that covers them) and they have a black belly with brown socks and brown chest markings. She appears to have a solid brown belly and chest.

It may become more clear when she's bigger. I have seen German shepherd puppies with white toes. They usually turn darker and blend with age. If you found her by the freeway, she could just be the product of two stray dogs who were mixes themselves and, short of getting a genetic test, you'll probably never know for sure. Good luck with her!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would guess German Shepherd mix for sure, that is a typical color pattern for shepherds and the ears are right for that age, the face shape makes me think Pit bull or other bull breed, size is about right for that breed /cross for 2 months, especially since she was stunted, for sure no chihuahua or miniature pinscher in there, I have had both, as a former vet tech a shepherd/pitty is my educated guess, cute dog! especially in this area, pittys are very common. they can make great dogs!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

We've thought about a DNA. How much do they cost?


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Her thick chest suggest Jack Russell and her stout build say bulldog


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is the one we used.

https://www.chewy.com/wisdom-panel-...JFCn_eHuQ9yP6XDjx_UaAqItEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Squee! So cute!

If your in NM, and i know you are! She's likely a blue Heeler cross. They can look like little Shepards, and they are smart as a whip! They are a pretty popular dog and lots of folks have them. Those white paws say herding dog to me, so bh our border collie (another popular bred here) what the rest is, ???


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

German Shepard, border collie, min pin


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

She is super smart I plan to train her for agility when she is older. We think she was about a month when we found her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know what breed she is, but she sure is cute!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

@Deborah Haney her coat is short, yes it's a little wavy on her back.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

goat girls said:


> @Deborah Haney her coat is short, yes it's a little wavy on her back.


Then if anyone (vet, groomer, etc.) asks I would say lab x shepherd mix but if you really want to know for sure, genetic testing is the way to go. I have a lab x shepherd mix that has a bunch of other stuff in him but we just answer with the two most obvious breeds when people ask. He has a perfect lab shaped head and ears so when he goes to the groomer he is down as a lab mix, even though he has a bridle coat and his sister had a shepherd head and ears.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always call her an American Black & Tan.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

like Deborah Haney said just call her what ever is most obvious like my dog is a total mutt and we call her a lab border collie























her color is lab but her body is border collie


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She could just be a bunch of different mixes. Sure is cute


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

or you could call her an All American Special Mutt!


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Think i might go with the two most likely breeds that she seems to show characteristics of (now that it has been pointed out), Jack Russell and German Shepard.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a Rural Designer Dog! What a cute puppy!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> It's a Rural Designer Dog! What a cute puppy!


there we go! that's gonna stick.


----------

